# Useful site



## Atulip (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.georgiapacking.org

Was surfing around trying to find detailed info for county gun permits and found this site. Explains things out pretty simple.

Don't own any handguns myself yet, only have guns for hunting purposes. Looking to get one for defense, so I've been researching up.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am in the same boat and have been reading everything, taking it all in.....just applied for my GFL. Where in GA are you?

GA packing has a lot of great resources.


----------



## Atulip (Sep 24, 2009)

Close to douglasville if you know where that is. West of ATL.


----------



## Carloss (Jul 8, 2014)

gacarry.org is a sit to visit also.


----------

